# 2021 MAJEK 25+ ILLUSION LAST OF 2021 PRICING



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS NEW 25 ILLUSION IS POWERED WITH A VF250LA SHO YAMAHA MOTOR RAISED CONSOLE, ASK FOR STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS 361-758-2140*
_*$ 81,308.00 HURRY ONE OF THE LAST 21 MODELS PRICES ON 22 MODELS GOING UP HURRY WONT LAST LONG
OPTIONS INCLUDED;
** VF250LA SHO YAMAHA MOTOR
**RAISED CONSOLE
**DUAL SEATING
**TALL HAND GRAB RAILS
**6 SS CLEATS
**BLACK TEXTURED POWDER COATING
**ATLAS 6 INCH HYD JACK PLATE
**PRO AIR SYSTEM FOR LIVE WELLS
HURRY AND CHECK OUT THIS BOAT AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS 105 W. MOORE AVE 361-758-2140 ASK FOR STEVEN*_ 
*PRO SERIES BLACK POWER POLE 8 FT*
*20 HEISS LIGHT BAR INSTALLED 










































*


----------

